# MMC has stopped responding



## chaostheory (May 18, 2007)

We are having a big problem with a Windows Server 2008 Standard machine.

It is an exchange server just to note. Exchange console will not load, event viewer will not load, powershell will not load. Lots of things will simply not load. Trying to start any of these things produces a MMC.exe has stopped responding and needs to close, etc. I have been troubleshooting this to death.

Here is what we have tried.
1. This article pointed us to a bad update
http://www.networksteve.com/forum/t...services_not_starting/?TopicId=20267&Posts=14
We tried to go through with this but someone had already tried to remove it or did remove it and the problem persists. We tried to apply a hotfix found in that article but it tells us it doesn't apply to our system because the patch that it looks for isn't installed.
2. We repaired .net installations to no avail
3. We tried sfc /scannow found no problems
3. We ran all recent updates that would work to no avail.
4. There are 2 updates that won't install.
a. Update rollup 7 v2 for exchange server 2010 Service pack 1
b. Update rollup 8 for exchange server 2010 Service pack 1
Both fail with the same reason. They unpack then I get an MMC.exe crash and they just fail immediately.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. We can't access the exchange console or anything which is really a problem


----------



## chaostheory (May 18, 2007)

No help on this one huh? Surely someone has come across this before?


----------

